# Canon U.S.A. Celebrates The Creativity Of Indie Filmmakers As A Returning Sponsor Of The 2015 Sundan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

```
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 22, 2015</b> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the company will return as a Sustaining Sponsor to the 2015 Sundance Film Festival (January 22 – February 1, 2015). Nestled in the mountains of Park City, Utah, the Sundance Film Festival celebrates the best of independent film; as part of the Festival sponsorship, Canon will offer a special slate of programming dedicated to the filmmakers who push creative boundaries behind the camera.</p>
<p>Canon is pleased to share that at least 52 of the 188 films premiering at this year’s Festival — over 27 percent — were shot using Canon equipment, up from the approximately 20 percent last year. Eli Roth’s <i>Knock Knock</i>, Amy Berg’s Prophet’s <i>Prey</i>, <i>The Overnight</i>, <i>The Wolfpack</i>, <i>Misery Loves Comedy</i>, <i>Cartel Land</i>, <i>Call Me Lucky</i>, <i>Fresh Dressed</i>, <i>How to Dance in Ohio</i>, <i>Most Likely to Succeed</i>, <i>The Hunting Ground</i>, <i>Tig</i>, and <i>The Nightmare</i> are a few of the many shot-on-Canon projects set to screen during the festival.</p>
<p>“We are honored that so many creative filmmakers have chosen our equipment to bring their visions and stories to audiences. We look forward to supporting them and connecting with them at the Sundance Film Festival,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Sundance provides us with the opportunity to directly interact and support many up and coming filmmakers, and we are excited to return as Sustaining Sponsors to this year’s festival.”</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480e2b1ed" target="_blank">For a list of events and more information, visit Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

